# Co-Ownership question - Non-GSD



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I co-own one of my Chinese Crested puppies with a friend. As part of the contract I get a puppy (the pick was not specified) from her first litter.

My friend also has the stud - whom she co-owns with HIS breeder. That contract also states that his breeder gets a puppy (again, pick not specified) from any litters he sires.

So, what happens if there is only one puppy. Who gets the puppy? I'm assuming the owner of the bitch gets the puppy.

What if she had used an outside stud and the contract stated that stud owner got a puppy (no pick specified)? Then what happens (if there is only one puppy)?

I'm not worried about this situation and I know how WE (my friend, I and the stud co-owner) will handle it. I was just wondering how others see it.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

well isince you get along maybe you could co-own the pup-or toss a coin and the one who wins the toss gets the pup-and the other gets a pup from the next litter


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> What if she had used an outside stud and the contract stated that stud owner got a puppy (no pick specified)? Then what happens (if there is only one puppy)?


I don't think the co-owner of the bitch could honor pick of puppy to an outside stud owner. They are already bound by contract to the bitch co-owner. 

Or, Rock, Paper, Scissors works very well. I would prefer beer pong, but I'm not very good at it.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

This would be a perfect example of making "alternate" agreement terms.
In lieu of "getting a puppy"...if there is not enough puppies in litter, perhaps a stud fee can then be issued, and owner of female would be responsible to pay. If single puppy...then owner & co-owner would be responsible to pay. That way...all involved are somehow compensated fairly...."maybe not ideal, but at least fair.".... JMO


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Solve the problem by not co-owning...


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Middle - co-owning allows me to have a say in what is done with my puppies. ANY puppy not sold as a pet (on a spay/neuter contract) is sold with a co-ownership.


----------

